# Sound activated mouth movement



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I got one of these to use in the future for a talking sign. It is well made. the eyes open and close. They do not move side to side. The eyes flash with a light inside when the mouth moves. It has a microphone similar to the bone phone on Boris. They are now marked down to under $17.00 plus shipping. I think this is one of the only props out there to make talking props this cheap. They are on clearance so you all better hurry or they will go the way of Boris and Dougy.

http://www.thingsyouneverknew.com/p...s+tree&sortby=newArrivals&page=1&WT.svl=81896


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Aquayne  Looks like a great deal!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just checked the link and apparently they are already out of stock. Must be all those haunters jumped on a good deal


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW!!! I guess I just made it because I just purchased one 10 minutes before you posted.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Just noticed that it uses batteries, so I think this will be a prop I will bring to my make and take to convert to a AC current.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I just checked the site at 3:00 pm Friday 19, 2009 and they ARE in stock.
We better jump while the jumping is good.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Two projects I remembered that use this:

http://www.angelfire.com/scary/trulyhaunted/talkingts.html

and

http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/halloween/chrisscrypt/lamar_sign.html

The website says "in stock" right now...


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

I keep bumping this because I know in a few months we will all be searching Ebay for just this kind of thing.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

If it isn't sold out around the time people usually get off from work you should give it another bump around 5:30 pm. I'm sure a few people from the forum would be interested in this.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I bought 5 of them last year, Ill get around to them if I ever run out of dougie trees. I think I have 5 or so of them left lol.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

If I remember right, and I could be wrong on this particular item, but I think it's much larger than a douglas fir talking tree. Probably won't be able to put it in a mask or skull.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

It says it's 10 inches tall.


----------

